# I tuned-up an old VH prop



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

Some of you may remember my, "Give me some Skin" chair jumper prop.
Years ago, a lot of work went into this prop, but it never was very effective.
So this year I have been reworking my old props... Tune-up if you will.
So for this prop I gave it: New sound, a new program, punched it with 100psi, dual air solenoids, flip-flop relay, and new 15v power supply.
Here it is in action.
Give me some Skin :: Givemesomeskinnewvideoclips005.flv video by the_PROCRASTINATOR - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid68.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid68.photobucket.com/albums/i11/the_PROCRASTINATOR/VillageHaunt/VIDEO/Give%20me%20some%20Skin/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@i11/the_PROCRASTINATOR/VillageHaunt/VIDEO/Give%20me%20some%20Skin/Givemesomeskinnewvideoclips005


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Love the hard movement.... sweet!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

wow... violent - I bet that will scare the pants off lots of folks.


----------



## Parabola (Jul 4, 2008)

Is there any chance that chair might tip over? Either way, I love it. The "violent" motion will be sure to get a lot of people!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Perfect, I love the movement and the sound with this prop.


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Mucho Better-o! Taking it to the extreme one more time for the Procrastinator. Nice upgrade!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Very disturbing! Nicely done!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

AWESOME!!!!! I love it. You'll have to video tape peoples' reactions to it.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

that was good


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

will your skele prop hold up to it?


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Love it...made me laugh


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

MUCH better! Though I'm with SI... kinda concerned your prop is going to tear himself apart after awhile lol hope you reinforced him some


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Pretty creepy! Love it.


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

HOLY BALLS! That was cooool.


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

THANKS ALL!

Parabola,
The chair is chained down to the wood below it at 4 points, so it should not flip-over. I will still be bending the wood base to match the concrete floor.

Revenant and Sickie Ickie,
I think it will hold up, but I am will to risk it anyway. It is made from a corpsed cheap plastic blow skeleton with a foam skull.


----------



## englundisgod (Jul 3, 2008)

that was dxistubing I had my volume on full blast on my laptop Its awesome the frinetic violent movement just awesome


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Niiiiiice......


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Great job. It certainly scared my dogs awake who were sleeping at my feet when I played it.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Creepy.


----------

